# Constant Diarrhea



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello , I have been a member here for well over 10 + years , but lost my password , and then drifted away from the board.For about the last 16 + years or more I have had frequent and almost constant Diarrhea.Sometimes it is so Bad I don't make it to the bathroom and I mess my pants.There have been times where I am out in my car , and I have an attack , and I don't make it Home before I have filled my pants full of the runny mess.I was diagnoses with IBS many many years ago.I also have had my Gall Bladder removed about 10 years ago , due to it being compacted completely with stones.The surgeon told me any fat content I eat will cause Diarrhea. Boy was he correct about that.When I get my Bad bouts of Diarrhea I have to take 3 to 4 Imodium that day.That will generally stop the problem. But then I find I can't go for about 2 days , and then the same thing happens again , I go right back into having the Runs.My doctor put me on Pancrease MT 20 (Digestive Enzymes) because my Pancreas is some what Atrophic.The doctor felt that this would help my pancreas be able to process foods better and maybe eliminate some of the diarrhea.But I notice No difference.Is there any hope for those of us that suffer with this messy issue ?Thanks , Glenda : angry:


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might check LNAPE's Calcium thread as she found those supplements helped her post gall bladder removal diarrhea.You might also talk to the doctor about Questran. It is a bile binder. It tends to be constipating to start with, and they do use it for both IBS-D and post gallbladder removal diarrhea.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi I can sympathize with you. I have the same problem, and had gall bladder out, but i dont think i have anything wrong with pancreas, at least i hope not. IBS-D is bad enough on its own. I take 3-4 Immodium daily as well, and take questran sachets, this is the second time of taking them, the first time 2 years ago they didnt help, but am trying them again as IBS-D has got alot worse and it might help this time along with the immodium. Yep the immodium bungs you up for a couple of days then wham the diarrhoea hits again, then back with the vicious circle. Questran is worth trying if you havnt tried it before, as different things work for different people, ask your doctor.


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Glenda, sorry to hear your problem mine stated just over 2 years ago after 2 operations. I had my Gallbladder out about 1995, but never had any problems till I had the 2 ops in 2006 and 2007, it started just after the first op.They thought it might of been stress and having large amounts of anti biotics who knows I just know I have it.I hardly ever made the toilet was shopping once and had to leave my shopping and run to my car and I always had a towel in the boot and had to wear that home on more than one occation. It has affected my social life and have not had a relationship because of it so has a big impact on your whole life, so I know exactly what you are saying. I have woken in the night and it is too late already messed myself never get much of a warning not even a pain can't stop it happening either. Many times I have cried over it and not much help from doctors either except tried a new one and he has been a lot better. I have tried Chinese doctors you name it I tried it nothing. I am trying accupunture again had one lot and he did give me some black pills he recon my liver was not good. I will go back and try it again and just see if it does help it is just money all the time paying out.I have tried just about every thing the Calcium has not helped me been on for around a month now, the only thing I started just on 2 weeks ago is to slow they call it bulking from the bile coming all at once and the medication is called Motilium 10mg, I take 2 three times a day if I feel a bit funny I take 2 anti d tablets and then I am fine and I never get constipated even on anti d tablets the most I took one day was 5 if I do take that many I usually am fine the next day without taking any.Mine was unpredictable and have been unable to seek work. But now I am feeling a bit more confident, it does affect you mentally I also use Remedy Relief by Bach it is natural.So hope I have been some support to you.Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello , thanks for the replys.I take Calcium daily. The questran didn't help me. Only thing that works is Imodium.One time my husband and I went on a camping trip , and I had to run for an OutHouse and I didn't make it and I filled my drawers full. It was a bad mess. I had to take my blue Jeans off and underware too.I slightly opened the outhouse door and began yelling loudly for my husband to come help me , he finally heard me and came running to the outhouse and asked me what was wrong. I told him about my accident and that I need new clothes and a wet wash rag so I could clean up.My clothes were such a mess I just trew them into the outhouse's bowl. This was very embarrasing , as there were other camper's close by and they heard me yelling my hubby's name. Wonder what went thru their minds if they saw my hubby bringing me a new set of clothes. And I didn't bring anyback from the OutHouse.Being out in the car , and not making it home before I shoot my pants full is just devestating to me.We were invited to our neighbors for mexican food one time , after we ate , it instantly went thru me and I said , I'm sick and needed to leave right away.Going out their front door I exploded. It was horrific to have to get in your car and sit in that stuff till you can get to your house and peel off your things , wash off , and take a bath.I never get any warning , I just explode. In massive amounts.Then even though I clean up fast and take a hot bath and use soap , I ocassionaly get urinary tract infections from the stuff that has seeped up my "tract".I almost feel house bound at times. Fearing if I go out and am in the car , I am going to explode. This is Horrible to live like this.I am very fortunate to have a Great husband for 30 years and he understands about all my crazy health problems.My IBS-D has been with me well over 16 years that I can recall. But removing my Gall Bladder has really intensified the problem.What cause's your body to Explode like this ? No controll to even stop it before it happens.You would think by trying to clamp and constrict your muscles down there would atleast allow you to get to the bathroom in time.But heaven forbid it when you are out on the road in your car and this happens.Then I speed home to get cleaned up. God forbid a cop pull me over for speeding. I would have to beg him to let me go because I crapped my pants.I hate my IBS-D. It is running my life.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I take questran to bind the bile, this is second time of taking it, it didnt do much good the first time. I too take immodium sometimes up to 5 a day, and i still go to the toilet . I cry as well , it is so restricting, i get a funny feeling in my bum then i have to go quick, no waiting to find a toilet, it is so embarrassing. I hate my life, i just dont know what to do. I have tried loads of things, just so fed up.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of times with IBS the problem is with rectal hypersensitivity.Instead of getting a little "I gotta go" signal with moderate fill levels you get an extremely urgent gotta go now signal that over-rides any conscious control.Now you might ask for pelvic floor testing to make sure the sphincter actually can stay closed.One thing Imodium can do that other things can't is it does seem to increase the tone of the sphincter so you can hold it better.Have you tried a tricyclic antidepressant that is a bit constipating and can ease some of the over-reaction of the nerves?Also with severe IBS-D you might be a candidate for Lotronex, if you are in the USA.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

No i come from england. I tried amitriptyline for a while only a low dose though, it had no affect., But i am on mirtazapine 15mg at moment for anxiety and depression brought on by the IBS-D. It just gets worse.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I REFUSE to take any form of an AntiDepressant medication. Those are Not good to be on.I know they may Help some people. But they are Not for me.I guess the only thing I can do is Live with the problem.I had a recent endoscopy , a upper GI , and a Colonoscopy. And everything is ok.Other then I have a small Hiatel hernia in my stomach. I have GERD. I take Zantac 150 & Protonix twice daily. It helps the GERD.The Colonoscopy was to see if my colon showed any sign's as to what could possibly be causing the runs on an almost daily basis. The scope was clear. No Polyp's , No cancer , perfectly clear and clean colon tract.The Gastro doctor said it must be the food I eat and it's fat content that my body can't correctly process.That is why I was put on the Pancreas MT 20 medication , as a digestive enzyme , to help my pancreas (which is some what atrophic) help my body digest and process the food intake. Thus maybe eliminating the diarrhea. So for it isn't helping the Runny situation.Thanks for listening to me ramble my problems.Glenda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lotronex is NOT an antidepressant.It does effect a different serotonin receptor that is in the gut, but not the ones that have anything to do with mood in the head. Whether that makes it unacceptable I don't know. It is hard to get as you have to prove as a doctor you actually know what it is and how to prescribe it before they let you, so a lot of doctors don't do the paperwork, and I'm not sure if they'd consider it for someone that started having problems only after a gall bladder removal.It may be worth looking at adding small amounts of oat bran if you tolerate that as it also binds bile (which is why some fibers reduce cholesterol).Imodium can be a workable solution but if you have a lot of variation from day to day it can be hard to get the dose right as what works most days may not be enough on others.


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

When you get your Gallbladder out it means the bile can come all at once into your body and because the Gallbladder is not there to control how much bile is secreted it all comes with a gush and that causes the D. That is how my doctor has explained it in layman language.If you read what I posted yesterday I have given you some alternatives to do and take.Try the accupunture go to a Chinese Doctor as they are different to Western Doctors and treat you wholistic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

I wouldn't be able to endure accupuncture at all because I also was born with a Genetic Birth deffect called Neurofibromatosis and it causes hundreds to thousands of tumors to grow all over my body (Outside & inside ).No matter where a doctor would try to insert an accpuncture needle on my body , he'd hit tumors.My skin is covered with all sorts of topical tumor growth. Very painfull.I also have dozens and dozens of tumors on my spinal cord and I leak spinal fluid too. Devestatingly painfull.I just heard some interesting info. for those that chew sugarless gum , it contains SORBITAL and that acts as a Laxative and can cause diarrhea. I have TMJ and can't chew any gum.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

GlendaC,You may want to check the meds you are on Zantac I think can cause diarrhea. If you take vitamins they too can cause diarrhea. If you would like I can help with the calcium again to see if it can help. You must be taking calcium carbonate with vitamin d only to start with. You can take up to 3 full tablets a day with your 3 daily meals.Let me know if you want some more one on one help just email me.Linda


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am going to see my doctor today, to see if she has any more ideas for me, i will ask her about calcium carbonate, I dont understand though how a tablet you take to help your bones can help with IBS-D.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Calcium Carbonate has a side effect.The side effect is constipation.Constipation + Diarrhea = normal.You don't absorb 100% of the Calcium so it isn't that every last molecule goes into your bones and no where else. Heck your body uses Calcium for lots of things besides bones, so what you do absorb goes everywhere, not just into the bones. One of the reason all drugs, supplements, herbs, etc can have side effects is everything goes everywhere and effects multiple systems. Just because the label says the main use is one thing that doesn't mean it only goes one place or does one thing.Anyway. The calcium you can't absorb is constipating. One of the reasons for using Calcium Carbonate for IBS-D (which most doctors do not know about, but they do usually know it can be constipating as a side effect) is that it is one of the forms of calcium humans don't absorb all that well.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

K,Excellent explanation. I could have not done it any better. Thanks for the help.Linda


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok I hear you, but still try a Chinese doctor you do not have to have Accupunture, it is just the Wholistic approach which I think is good.You do sound like you have a few medical problems and we thought havin IBS was bad enough.Good Luck


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I spoke to my doctor about calcium carbonate tablets and told her about the reveiws on this website, she didnt think it was a good idea to take them, she said something about if my body didnt need calcium , i might not be able to take it. I dont think she knew what she was talking about. She said to stay with the immodium and to try yakult with l casei 6.5 billion per 65ml bottle. i dont get much luck with her or the specialist.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Most doctors don't know much about what calcium does or does not do. How did she know if you got too much unless they take a blood test. They can not offer something as a solution either unless it has been researched and proven to be effective for the diarrhea. It is too cheap for drug companies to research to see if it works for diarrhea. But I know it does and that is all I need to know. We all need calcium for our bone health and teeth and muscles. Linda


----------



## nicole82 (Mar 16, 2009)

I completely understand how you feel! IBS-D has totally ruined my life over this past year and a half. Everyone says try this and that, but none of it helps me. I have actually started meditation because my stress levels are so high because of it. I used to be an active happy person, now I'm lazy and miserable! I've almost lost my job over it and everything!! I just think its ridiculous that there is nothing out there that helps. I understand you wanting to cry, I have crying outbursts over it. No one understands how terrible and painful it is and my Dr's keep telling me to exercise, which I used to, but now I never have the energy for it. I feel your pain! Try meditation to calm you down.


----------

